# California Zephyr ticket questions



## Mike5895395 (Jul 13, 2022)

If we would take the CZ from Denver > Reno, spend 24 hours in Reno, then take the CZ from Reno > San Fran, then spend 24 hours in San Fran and then head from San Fran > Denver, what would be the best ticket buying strategy?

We would want a sleeper from Den>Reno, then could just do a coach seat from Reno>San Fran. Coming back from San Fran > Denver woulw want a sleeper again.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 14, 2022)

Since you are laying over, DEN-RNO-SFC there really is no strategy. Two separate reservations or one multi-city reservation would cost the same.

There is no round trip discount on Amtrak, a round trip is the same cost as two one ways, and there is an advantage to splitting them, as if a ticket wasn't scanned, your return trip wouldn't get inadvertently cancelled.

For me, the options would be either two reservations, a multi-city DEN-RNO-SFC and an SFC-DEN, or three, DEN-RNO, RNO-SFC, SFC-DEN. They all cost the same.


----------

